# Need TC mod advice



## Troll Brothers Elixirs (25/12/16)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a regulated 2 battery box mod with working TC, and onboard balanced load charging. Preferably with a charge current over 1.5A. Currently looking at VGOD Pro 150, and the IPV8. Anyone have any advice on those 2, and anything else I could consider that fits those parameters?

Thanks


----------



## DougP (25/12/16)

Careful the vgod pro says it supports TC mode for SS but it actually does not it only supports titanium and nickel 
Minikin V2 works gr8 for TC mode and u can set TCR and TFR values/profiles and does balanced charging. Tried TC mode on it and it works really well 
Just be careful though the minikin V2 does not support pass through Vaping and it appears to only support charging at 1 amp
Haven't used IPV8 so can't offer advice on that mod
Look at the hohm slice (Sir Vape or Vape Cartel have). This mod will tick all your box's and more. It does TC mode on any wire including kanthal and supports 3 amp charging. Exception here is that it uses a single 26650 battery

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs (25/12/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Careful the vgod pro says it supports TC mode for SS but it actually does not it only supports titanium and nickel
> Minikin V2 works gr8 for TC mode and u can set TCR and TFR values/profiles and does balanced charging. Tried TC mode on it and it works really well
> Just be careful though the minikin V2 does not support pass through Vaping and it appears to only support charging at 1 amp
> Haven't used IPV8 so can't offer advice on that mod
> Look at the hohm slice (Sir Vape or Vape Cartel have). This mod will tick all your box's and more. It does TC mode on any wire including kanthal and supports 3 amp charging. Exception here is that it uses a single 26650 battery



Thanks a lot!  Unfortunately I have 4 pairs of married 18650s that I'd like to continue using. Also looking for something that doesn't pull my pants down when I put it in my pocket, I should have said that.  minikin v2 looks amazing, but I am not looking to buy a mod with only a touchscreen. I saw a guy vaping one, expressed interest, asked how the touchscreen was, he said it was perfect and always resoponsive. He then tried to show me, but the mod refused to cooperate and it took several attempts to unlock it. I'm not looking for heartache.


----------



## DougP (25/12/16)

Try minikin 1.5 then


----------



## Polar (25/12/16)

Troll Brothers Elixirs said:


> Thanks a lot!  Unfortunately I have 4 pairs of married 18650s that I'd like to continue using. Also looking for something that doesn't pull my pants down when I put it in my pocket, I should have said that.  minikin v2 looks amazing, but I am not looking to buy a mod with only a touchscreen. I saw a guy vaping one, expressed interest, asked how the touchscreen was, he said it was perfect and always resoponsive. He then tried to show me, but the mod refused to cooperate and it took several attempts to unlock it. I'm not looking for heartache.


Touch screen works great actually. It does take a little consistency in swipe speed and the length of the swipe. Only on the odd occasion do I miss an unlock and sometimes select the wrong setting. I at most adjust the device via touch screen maybe 5 times a day and i press the fire button up to 900 times a day. Otherwise the settings layout is simple and easy. Do yourself a favour and go spend sometime with one at a vape shop, there is no doubt that you'll enjoy it. Battery life is stellar. The balanced charging works great, but at 1A it takes forever to charge (guessing like 7 hours on my LG chocolates) (which has its upside too). Its just a great device and it would be a loss if only the touch screen put you off. Look at it this way, your phone probably has only a power on and volume up down buttons and how useful is that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/16)

Polar said:


> Touch screen works great actually. It does take a little consistency in swipe speed and the length of the swipe. Only on the odd occasion do I miss an unlock and sometimes select the wrong setting. I at most adjust the device via touch screen maybe 5 times a day and i press the fire button up to 900 times a day. Otherwise the settings layout is simple and easy. Do yourself a favour and go spend sometime with one at a vape shop, there is no doubt that you'll enjoy it. Battery life is stellar. The balanced charging works great, but at 1A it takes forever to charge (guessing like 7 hours on my LG chocolates) (which has its upside too). Its just a great device and it would be a loss if only the touch screen put you off. Look at it this way, your phone probably has only a power on and volume up down buttons and how useful is that.



You make a great point about touchscreen @Polar 

I think I was the last person in SA to still have a Blackberry - lol
I was just against touchscreen for a phone and loved buttons.

My gosh, how things have changed. Am on touchscreen iphone and iPad all day for several years and not a single problem with the touchscreen interface - to my utter amazement.

I suppose mods may go that way - but the difference between a mod and a phone is that a phone requires so many more inputs. A mod really only needs fire, up, down and say a menu button. (For now....)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (26/12/16)

Troll Brothers Elixirs said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for a regulated 2 battery box mod with working TC, and onboard balanced load charging. Preferably with a charge current over 1.5A. Currently looking at VGOD Pro 150, and the IPV8. Anyone have any advice on those 2, and anything else I could consider that fits those parameters?
> 
> Thanks


Seriously consider the Hohm Slice or Wrecker as they even t.c. kanthal. I own the Slice and consider it one of if not the best piece of vape gear for the year,2016.Plus it is under fifty bucks,a bargain IMO.Upgradeable with a 2a balanced charger,i t seems to have the features you are looking for. I doubt there's better value for the money.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs (26/12/16)

kev mac said:


> Seriously consider the Hohm Slice or Wrecker as they even t.c. kanthal. I own the Slice and consider it one of if not the best piece of vape gear for the year,2016.Plus it is under fifty bucks,a bargain IMO.Upgradeable with a 2a balanced charger,i t seems to have the features you are looking for. I doubt there's better value for the money.



Does anyone know if there is a DJlsb vape kind of review for this? I'm curious as to whether the tc performs as well as stated. What's putting me off the slice is that it's 305g for just the mod, so with the 95g battery and a +- 100g atty I'm looking at a good .5kg setup. My pants barely keep up with my current +-400g setup, which is another down side. I also have 8 x 18650s, and no 26650 battery charger.  



Polar said:


> Touch screen works great actually. It does take a little consistency in swipe speed and the length of the swipe. Only on the odd occasion do I miss an unlock and sometimes select the wrong setting. I at most adjust the device via touch screen maybe 5 times a day and i press the fire button up to 900 times a day. Otherwise the settings layout is simple and easy. Do yourself a favour and go spend sometime with one at a vape shop, there is no doubt that you'll enjoy it. Battery life is stellar. The balanced charging works great, but at 1A it takes forever to charge (guessing like 7 hours on my LG chocolates) (which has its upside too). Its just a great device and it would be a loss if only the touch screen put you off. Look at it this way, your phone probably has only a power on and volume up down buttons and how useful is that.



The 1A charge isn't what I'm looking for, but I'll try head over to a vape store and spend a bit of time with one. Thanks for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (27/12/16)

Troll Brothers Elixirs said:


> Does anyone know if there is a DJlsb vape kind of review for this? I'm curious as to whether the tc performs as well as stated. What's putting me off the slice is that it's 305g for just the mod, so with the 95g battery and a +- 100g atty I'm looking at a good .5kg setup. My pants barely keep up with my current +-400g setup, which is another down side. I also have 8 x 18650s, and no 26650 battery charger.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1A charge isn't what I'm looking for, but I'll try head over to a vape store and spend a bit of time with one. Thanks for that


I looked on the DSlabs site and couldn't find a review a bit surprised since he is up on most things but in my opinion the slice works extremely well, I could be wrong but I thought the xl Slice was 2a balanced charging, what ever it is mine is super fast.It handles my kanthal builds in t.c.very well and I'm doing rebuild able tanks and rdas as well as subohm . Forgive my ignorance on S.A. currency but in the States they are pretty cheap.If the price is right for you I think you'll be impressed.Good luck.BTW if you don't know already there are many good reviews on line.


----------



## Polar (27/12/16)

As far as I can see there is no charging on the HOHM WRECKER G2. It looks great though.

Slice LE available from Sirvape @ R1250. - http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/n...ition-mod-by-hohm-tech-includes-26650-battery 



If you have 8 x 18650's, you should spend the R400 on an external charger. Relying on on board charging will give you nothing but hassles. Any device that is responsibly designed would probably not allow pass through with usb charging and even on the go charging is widely debated as a bad idea. 

At 1.5A or 2A charging your batteries will get hot also meaning your Mod will absorb all that heat. 1A charging on the Minikin V2 is slow, but there is no excessive heating while charging and its balanced on board charging with no pass through.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (28/12/16)

Polar said:


> As far as I can see there is no charging on the HOHM WRECKER G2. It looks great though.
> 
> Slice LE available from Sirvape @ R1250. - http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/n...ition-mod-by-hohm-tech-includes-26650-battery
> View attachment 79824
> ...


@Pollar , I guess exporting to S.A.raises the price some,and with a battery included still worth it IMO.Though I've had no problem with the Slice as far as on board charging I agree that charging on my Nite core is my rule of thumb with all my mods in line with the general consensus. I get close to a days use on a full charge.As you can see by now I'm a Slice fanboy but then she has quite a few on this forum.I like the Wrecker quite a bit and lack of on board charging wouldn't matter to me and never has with any mod.Vape on in "17' and Luck to ya'!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (29/12/16)

This thread feels like deja vu 

Firstly I'd say get an external 4 (or even 6) bay battery charger. With 8x 18650's it is unlikely you'd need to use the onboard charging much.
Although I agree that it is nice to have there incase of an emergency - it is convenient.

The Smok Alien is a really awesome mod I feel, even the kit is fantastic!
Sure they have issues with the paint peeling, however I believe this issue has been fixed so if you find a supplier with a new batch coming in then chances are the paint will be fine. @Naeem_M from The Vape Industry has some new ones coming in sometime soonish I believe. Even some of the new colours such as the blue mod and the super sexy white and red!  
I have a gold one on the way from China, it is currently somewhere in South Africa.

Alternatively the IPV8 looks great - especially that Volcan Red, DJLSb vapes has done a video on it. I have one on the way from China as well.
Downside is the lack of firmware upgrades and from what I remember the TC was a bit off for certain metals. Double check Daniels video though.
I love the centered 510 pin and I really enjoy the YiHi chip in the IPV5 I am currently using.

The Hohm devices do seem really great. I have not seen Daniel review any of their products but their products definitely seem solid.
They might not look the best, however I would consider purchasing one. I am not sure whether all of their models offer balanced charging though. It is mainly the Hohm Slice which I have looked at, which is a single 26650 - not what you want.

The G-Priv is similar to the Alien, although I find it too big and bulky.
The Minikin v2 looks nice and feels good in the hand. Not sure on the specs and performance though.
The Vgod mod looks boring and seems overpriced IMO. It is not for me.

I can't think of anything else interesting at the moment either. I still feel as if the Alien mod is a winner of note, both price and performance and remove the peeling paint issue. It is a bargain!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## oldtimerZA (29/12/16)

I can vouch for the VGOD. Has everything you're looking for except SS TC. 
What drew me to the mod was the build quality. Manufactured in USA. It's body is made of Stainless steel with actual carbon fibre panels. 2A on-board charging works wonders and the Nickel TC works( tested) haven't tried the Titanium TC. 
A little pricey, but you get a fantastic quality mod for that money. 
Alternatively take a look at the Hcigar VT167 for a DNA 250 MOD in the VGOD price range.


----------

